# [gelöst] Komisches Problem mit consolekit, hal und kdm

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich habe seit kurzem folgendes Problem auf zwei x86-Systemen mit prinzipiell gleichem Setup (auf meinem 64-Bit-System merkwürdigerweise nicht):

Bei Booten startet consolekit scheinbar normal.

HAL braucht beim Starten ungewöhnlich lang, startet aber auch scheinbar normal.

KDM startet ganz normal, nach dem Einloggen kommt aber nach einer ungewöhnlich langen Wartezeit folgende Meldung: "Warning: Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session: Activation of org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit timed out" – danach startet aber KDE nach einer wiederum ungewöhnlich langen Zeit auch normal.

/etc/init.d/consolekit status sagt "status: crashed".

wicd-client will auch nicht starten und sagt "arguments to dbus_connection_ref() were incorrect, assertion "connection != NULL" failed"

Was ich bisher gemacht habe:

emerge -uavD world mit dem aktuellen Protage-Baum

revdep-rebuild

emerge -1 dbus hal consolekit && revdep-rebuild

Alles hat nix gebracht – auf zwei von meinen drei Rechnern hab ich genau die selben oben beschriebenen Probleme.

Hat einer von euch eine Idee, was das sein könnte?!

EDIT:

Des Rätesls Lösung: dbus-glib neu bauen. Warum auch immer …Last edited by l3u on Thu Aug 12, 2010 8:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Schmeiß Consolekit und HAL raus. KDM läuft auch ohne die beiden.

----------

## l3u

Das kann ja aber nicht die Lösung sein … außerdem (ohne, daß ich irgendwas geändert habe an irgendwelchen USE-Flags):

```
# equery d consolekit

[ Searching for packages depending on consolekit... ]

kde-base/kdm-4.4.5 (consolekit? sys-auth/consolekit)

sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r2 (policykit? sys-auth/consolekit[policykit])

                       (consolekit? <sys-auth/consolekit-0.4[policykit=])

                       (consolekit? >=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4)

sys-auth/pambase-20100310 (consolekit? >=sys-auth/consolekit-0.3[pam])
```

```
# equery d hal

[ Searching for packages depending on hal... ]

app-cdr/k3b-2.0.0 (sys-apps/hal)

app-emulation/wine-1.1.44 (hal? sys-apps/hal)

app-misc/hal-info-20090716 (>=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10)

kde-base/solid-4.4.5 (hal? sys-apps/hal)

media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8 (hal? sys-apps/hal)

x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.7-r1 (hal? sys-apps/hal)
```

Abgesehen davon bleibt das dbus-Problem von wicd! Und das scheint ja auch mit consolekit zusammenzuhängen …

----------

## Randy Andy

l3u schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> Das kann ja aber nicht die Lösung sein … 

 

Das seh ich auch so, zumal du nach dem rausschmiss von hal auf die automount Fähigkeit von KDE verzichten musst (noch), wer's natürlich lieber von hand macht... ok.

Daher hab ich auch nur den xorg-server 1.8x ohne hal gebaut, es global aber noch drin.

Unerwähnt hast du gelassen ob dbus auch in deinen runleveln drin ist? Ansonsten rein damit!

Sonst fällt mir hier auffe Arbeit sonst nix ein...

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## musv

Dann lass halt den HAL drin. Ich erinner mich aber dunkel, dass ich auch mal Probleme mit ConsoleKit hatte. Bei mir war's damals eigentlich nur per Zufall installiert. Soweit ich weiß, soll ConsoleKit die Loginverwaltung für X übernehmen. Allerdings hab ich keine Anwendung gefunden, die außer kdm (und vielleicht xdm oder gdm) noch auf ConsoleKit zugreift. Wozu lässt man also einen Daemon laufen, der das macht, was man auch ohne diesen Daemon machen kann?

Falls ich daneben lieg, klärt mich bitte auf. Weitere Infos hab ich hier gefunden:

http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=104587

----------

## Josef.95

Ein wenig Off-Topic

 *musv wrote:*   

> Soweit ich weiß, soll ConsoleKit die Loginverwaltung für X übernehmen. Allerdings hab ich keine Anwendung gefunden, die außer kdm (und vielleicht xdm oder gdm) noch auf ConsoleKit zugreift. Wozu lässt man also einen Daemon laufen, der das macht, was man auch ohne diesen Daemon machen kann?

  Es kommt wohl mit drauf an wie viel man bei den großen DE wie zb Gnome und KDE nutzen möchte. Soweit ich das durchschaue braucht man dies Zeugs wie consolekit und auch sys-auth/polkit wohl wenn man semantic-desktop oder Teile davon nutzen möchte. Und polkit benötigt consolekit  *Quote:*   

> sys-auth/polkit-0.96-r2 (>=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4[policykit])

 

Baut man kdelibs zb mit USE="-policykit" dann wird man bei bau von kdelibs auf folgendes hingewiesen : *Quote:*   

>  The following OPTIONAL packages could NOT be located on your system.
> 
> ......
> 
>    * PolkitQt-1  <http://techbase.kde.org/Polkit-Qt-1>
> ...

 Doch welche "workspace functionalities" genau gemeint sind ist weiss ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht...

Ein wenig Info zu policykit polkit gab es zb hier: Polkit and KDE: let’s make the point of the situation

==========================================================================

@l3u

Ich vermute das deine aktuellen Probleme:

/etc/init.d/consolekit status sagt "status: crashed"

und auch

wicd-client will auch nicht starten und sagt "arguments to dbus_connection_ref() were incorrect, assertion "connection != NULL" failed" 

allesamt mit dbus zusammenhängen könnten...

Schau doch mal ob du dir hier was hilfreiches raus picken kannst.

----------

## l3u

Danke für die Tips!

Also ich hab mittlerweile hier irgendwo gelesen, daß jemand (mit viel älteren Versionen von dem ganzen Zeug) ein ähnliches Problem hatte, und es geholfen hat, dbus-glib neu zu bauen.

Und tatsächlich, das hat alle Probleme auf beiden Computern behoben! Wie das ganze zusammenhängt, welches Update die Probleme verursaxht hat und vor allem wie man als normaler Durchschnittsuser auf sowas kommen soll, ist mir zwar weiterhin vollkommen schleierhaft, aber zumindest geht’s wieder ;-)

----------

## astaecker

PolicyKit (neuerdings PolKit): Zitat Wikipedia

 *Quote:*   

> It provides an organized way for non-privileged processes to communicate with privileged ones. In contrast to systems such as sudo, it does not grant root permission to an entire process, but rather allows a finer level of control of centralized system policy.

 

Zu ConsoleKit siehe z.B. die Einführung von ConsoleKit in Fedora: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Desktop/FastUserSwitching. Ansonsten bietet die Homepage weiteres Lesematerial.

----------

